# Lise de la Salle, the younger Helene Grimaud?



## Albert7

http://lisedelasalle.com/WP/?page_id=21

Super excited to check her recordings out.


----------



## PetrB

She is the one and only Lise de LaSalle, not the future anyone else. Ain't that enough? or are you planning on becoming one of those publicists who pitch classical like it is a sports product? zOMG.


----------



## Albert7

Here is a lovely clip of her playing:


----------



## PetrB

albertfallickwang said:


> Here is a lovely clip of her playing:


Ms. de La Salle is already one to watch, and hope for an ever-expanding future. She is the poster girl of a young musician who is the opposite of one who only dazzles with technique, contrary to a notion of all young virtuosi presently on the circuit being mere technicians; she has a high level of deeply intelligent musicianship, which is apparent and can be heard. This is a very intelligent and non-flash young virtuoso -- a pleasure to see and hear.


----------



## Albert7

Indeed the intelligence of her playing is quite evident. I see that she is currently on the Naive label which is small but someday I suspect that Sony, Decca, or DG will pick her up for a long-term contract.

She is a true gem for today and French piano playing tradition is upheld (since the lovely days of Cortot).


----------



## GioCar

Well, I do hope she'll stay with Naive. She would have more freedom in developing her own repertoire.

Her official releases are:









Rachmaninov _Etudes Tableau_
Ravel _Sonatine in F# min, Miroirs
_Her debut album when she was only 14









Bach & Liszt works (a wonderful _St. Francis of Paola Walking on the Water_)









Shostakovich, Liszt, Prokofiev _Piano Concertos No.1
_My favorite, together with the following Liszt









A double CD with Mozart's _Sonata K284, Variations K265, Rondo K511_ and Prokofiev's _Toccata Op.11, Sonata No.3 and Pieces from Romeo and Juliet Op. 75
_









Chopin's _Ballades and Piano Concerto No.2_ with Fabio Luisi (today her main artistic partner) conducting the Dresden Staatskapelle


----------



## GioCar

Liszt (her best album so far imo):
_Après une lecture de Dante: Fantasia quasi Sonata_
_Lacrymosa (Mozart)_
_Ballade No. 2_
_Liebeslied (Schumann)_
_Mazeppa_
_Nuages Gris_
_Ständchen (Schubert)_
_Funérailles_
_Isoldes Liebestod (Wagner)

_








The most recent one - very controversial (as the most intelligent things)
Schumann _Kinderszenen op. 15, Abegg variations op. 1, Fantasie in c major op. 7

_I cannot agree more with what PetrB wrote in post #4


----------



## Albert7

Thanks for the findings. I promise to check more of her works out soon.


----------



## GioCar

Now she's touring the U.S.
Next concert in Houston (TX), February 22.
Saint-Saens piano concerto No.2

How far is SLC from Houston? 

@DiesIraeVIX, you should not miss it...


----------



## Albert7

GioCar said:


> Now she's touring the U.S.
> Next concert in Houston (TX), February 22.
> Saint-Saens piano concerto No.2
> 
> How far is SLC from Houston?
> 
> @DiesIraeVIX, you should not miss it...


SLC from Houston-- about 20 hour drive perhaps. Wow


----------

